# General > General Knives & Blades >  How "BIG" of a knife, before I revert to "NEWBIE" status.......?

## Sourdough

OK, Rick sheepishly let out that he owns a RAT-7. Now I want a BIG Tool also. I feel inadequate in the tool area. However I don't want to go so long of a tool, that I am laughed at as a "Newbie".

So, yes 4" to 6" is a good blade length for "General" camp/outdoor work. But is there any justification for a 8"/9"/10" or longer blade on a fixed blade knife...????

Maybe a Ontario RTAK-II for quasi-machete, and camp work......? http://wilsonswilderness.webs.com/pr...eviews2010.htm  (See review # (6) SIX)


So.......how long of a blade is too long....??? (Note: Assume you would also have with you a 3 1/2" to 6" knife).

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

6 inches is my choice.

----------


## RangerXanatos

Sure.  Think of a machete.  I use one that is 18" I believe.  And also my khukuri's are quite big.

----------


## Sourdough

> 6 inches is my choice.



So this is NOT a first choice knife, you have your first choice knife and it is an additional tool.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

> So this is NOT a first choice knife, you have your first choice knife and it is an additional tool.


Not sure I understand the question properly but I use an axe for bigger jobs not a knife. A heavy 6" blade is a very capable knife you can apply some force to.

----------


## ATough

more then 6-7 inches starts getting too large for some precise manipulation. i stick with a 6 inch, and a smaller backup or multi tool.

----------


## Sourdough

> Not sure I understand the question properly but I use an Axe for bigger jobs not a knife. A heavy 6" blade is a very capable knife you can apply some force to.


OK, I agree and I often have my "ESTWING" mid-length (Cruiser length) Axe. However it only works on Alder limbs 1" to 3 1/2" if you bend the Alder limb over and create tension.....

----------


## kyratshooter

The pole says "general camp work".  I need further definition.  For me general camp work is accomplished with a Swiss Army knife.

Shelter building, firewood splitting and forest clearing is not "general camp work" appropriate for a knife IMHO.

----------


## Erratus Animus

I prefer a 7" blade as a do it all knife myself. It is not too large nor a hindrance for me. I find it just the right length to be able to complete the trinity that a camp / wilderness knife is for, Fire, food and shelter.

I also think that geography plays a large part in the style and size of knife used.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

> OK, I agree and I often have my "ESTWING" mid-length (Cruiser length) Axe. However it only works on Alder limbs 1" to 3 1/2" if you bend the Alder limb over and create tension.....


So my guess is you are looking for a machete. If you find a good one they are great but I have used a lot of ones not so good. The best I have ever used is the WW II army issue.

----------


## Erratus Animus

> The pole says "general camp work".  I need further definition.  For me general camp work is accomplished with a Swiss Army knife.
> 
> Shelter building, firewood splitting and forest clearing is not "general camp work" appropriate for a knife IMHO.


To me a general camp knife needs to be able to make a camp and handle camp duties Ie shelter, fire and food. Ever butchered a hog with a swiss army knife? The knives I use are not stressed by the task at hand nor am I.

----------


## Sourdough

> So my guess is you are looking for a machete. If you find a good one they are great but I have used a lot of ones not so good. The best I have ever used is the WW II army issue.


Yes, The Army had some that had about a 12" blade by 3" wide & maybe 5/16" thick, wood handle, leather sheath. That would be perfect. They were round on the end and sharp on top and bottom.

----------


## Sourdough

> The pole says "general camp work".  I need further definition.  For me general camp work is accomplished with a Swiss Army knife.
> 
> Shelter building, firewood splitting and forest clearing is not "general camp work" appropriate for a knife IMHO.



This would replace an Axe, I would still have my "Old Timer" Folder, and maybe a 5" Fixed Blade. But we have a lot of Alder brush, they are very springy, maybe 12' long and about 2" Diameter average. (Note: I own about 40 to 60 work knives now)

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

> Yes, The Army had some that had about a 12" blade by 3" wide & maybe 5/16" thick, wood handle, leather sheath. That would be perfect. They were round on the end and sharp on top and bottom.


Not the one I was thinking of. Sure of your measurement, that awfully thick. I have found it takes a balance between thich enough and not too thick to make a good chopping machete. The thin blades sink deeper in wood but some are just to flimsy.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

> This would replace an Axe, I would still have my "Old Timer" Folder, and maybe a 5" Fixed Blade. But we have a lot of Alder brush, they are very springy, maybe 12' long and about 2" Diameter average. (Note: I own about 40 to 60 work knives now)


Now I know what you are doing. You're fighting a loosing battle. Get a root rake for your dozer!

----------


## Sourdough

Read the review in the first post, use the link, it is the sixth idem reviewed, the "Rocky National" You'll have a better idea what I am looking for.

----------


## Sourdough

> Now I know what you are doing. You're fighting a loosing battle. Get a root rake for your dozer!



Spoken like a man with some experience in "Alder HELL".

----------


## Rick

Hi. I'm Rick. I'm a newbie.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

OK I think I get it. I'll still stick with a 6" blade and live within it's capability.

----------


## Rick

Sourdough, I have the RAT 7 but I also carry a Mora 780 or equivalent (4 inch blade) as well as an Onion folder (about 2 1/2 inches) and a Kershaw Blackhorse (folder about 4 inches). Depends on the job as to which one gets used.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

> Spoken like a man with some experience in "Alder HELL".


Yeah, I don't know what the world is going to do when I die. Sometimes I think I am the only thing standing between them and global domination!

----------


## Sourdough

> Yeah, I don't know what the world is going to do when I die. Sometimes I think I am the only thing standing between them and global domination!



For those who don't know Alaskan Alders.........they interweave with stalks 1" to 4" with most about 1 3/4" they run horizontal & vertical and every interwoven angle in between. A man with a pack on often finds himself swinging with his feet off the ground. 

But the Moose and Bears love them for cover. On the Alaska Peninsula where winds of 115 MPH are a weekly event, we hack our way into Alders and make a safe wind proof camp.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

I can tell you one NOT TO GET! I saw a ninja sword advertised as a brush cutter. What a waste of 35 dollars. I think it would work good for ninja stuff but was crap for cutting brush.

----------


## Sourdough

> I can tell you one NOT TO GET! I saw a ninja sword advertised as a brush cutter. What a waste of 35 dollars. I think it would work good for ninja stuff but was crap for cutting brush.




This is ONE of the ones I am considering: 
http://www.ontarioknife.com/catalog/item/38

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

> This is ONE of the ones I am considering: 
> http://www.ontarioknife.com/catalog/item/38


I have this one

http://www.ontarioknife.com/catalog/item/37

I like the construction of Ontario knives. I use fighting knives for survival because when things get bad they will get violent too. I would rather use a fighting knife for camp chores and skining than use a skining knife in a fight. It is a matter of worst case senario. My favorite is the Navy SEALS MK 3.

----------


## BENESSE

AS and SD,
sitting in a tree.
k  i  s  s  i  n  g.
(sorry, just couldn't resist with all this knife luv fest)  :Smile:

----------


## Rick

Sourdough, if you want to use it on alders then you might think about a Seymour corn knife. I'll bet you used one when you were a kid. Full tang, carbon blades, cheap as dirt. 

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_1...24-103044039-2

Look down on that page and you'll see a Truper Corn Knife as well.

Another version. A bit more expensive. 

http://www.usahardware.com/inet/shop...mour/2c_99.htm

----------


## klickitat

Spend 100 full days in the field and what ever you choose to use is the best for your situation.

A person will find needs, likes, dislikes and what works in his/her area. 

BTW: After 100 full days in the field you could care less what they call you.

----------


## welderguy

Since I bought the cold steel bushman that seems to be my knife for dang near everything I do when im out and about or camping. and thats a 7 inch blade

----------


## kyratshooter

> To me a general camp knife needs to be able to make a camp and handle camp duties Ie shelter, fire and food. Ever butchered a hog with a swiss army knife? The knives I use are not stressed by the task at hand nor am I.


I want an axe then.  If the knife is big enough not to be stressed by that kind of work it is wasted metal.

I prefer my Old hickory 6" buther knives for hog dressing, which has nothing to do with camping.  Unless I am hog hunting, and the last time I did that I dressed it out with a Mora and hauled it home in the truck for processing.

----------


## Sourdough

> Spend 100 full days in the field and what ever you choose to use is the best for your situation.
> 
> A person will find needs, likes, dislikes and what works in his/her area. 
> 
> BTW: After 100 full days in the field you could care less what they call you.



Best I ever did was 84 days straight on the Alaska Peninsula guiding Alaskan Brown Bear Hunters.

----------


## klickitat

> Best I ever did was 84 days straight on the Alaska Peninsula guiding Alaskan Brown Bear Hunters.


Nice, I am envious. I meant total, but hell you can carry anything you want and I don't think anyone's opinion would mean a whole lot to you.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

Being a prospector and whiskey drinker it was all I could do to keep up with the change of seasons.

----------


## klickitat

> Being a prospector and whiskey drinker it was all I could do to keep up with the change of seasons.


Sounds like a great working vacation.

----------


## FVR

Ya'll can carry those itty bitty teeny weeny knives if ya want.  For me it's a Bowie or a Kabar.

I will also be strapping on a WWII short machete this hunting season as it just makes me feel good.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

> Sounds like a great working vacation.


More like a lost decade. I finally pulled 70 ounces out of one paystreak and never looked back.

----------


## klickitat

> More like a lost decade. I finally pulled 70 ounces out of one paystreak and never looked back.


 :Drool:  Decade...... :Drool:

----------


## Rick

AS - Do you dredge or pan?

----------


## beetlejuicex3

> Since I bought the cold steel bushman that seems to be my knife for dang near everything I do when im out and about or camping. and thats a 7 inch blade


Agreed and it's hard to beat the price, frankly.  A very versatile survival knife.  

To the topic, other posters are right.  A quality folding blade will do the trick around a typical camp site. One feels a little more 'secure' with a fixed blade, but more than 6" gets unwieldy for the small tasks.  Now, if you're talking about a straight up long term survival set up: fixed blade + multitool.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

> AS - Do you dredge or pan?


I prefer highbanking, sniping and trapping, but done it every way there is to do it.

----------


## Rick

We do some panning here. We don't have anything like you folks. Mostly placer gold. There is a guy that comes up from New Mexico and runs a small highbanker where we pan on Salt Creek. Some nice diamonds have been taken out of Salt Creek and well as many  rubies. We haven't found any diamonds but we have found some junk rubies. 

On the western side of the state where we pan they use 3 and 4 inch dredges.

----------


## Erratus Animus

> I want an axe then.  If the knife is big enough not to be stressed by that kind of work it is wasted metal.
> 
> I prefer my Old hickory 6" buther knives for hog dressing, which has nothing to do with camping.  Unless I am hog hunting, and the last time I did that I dressed it out with a Mora and hauled it home in the truck for processing.


It has everything to do with the way we camp and hunt. It is our heritage and a tradition in our neck of the woods and for many families. You never hunted hogs with a knife? your missing out if not IMO !

Wasted metal , hmmm , to some maybe, however you would be outnumbered here. Smaller knives are defiantly safer for those not skilled with the larger versions. We ween the kids on them  :Innocent:

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

Way off topic but I do carry a black plastic pan in my kit. I can't help but check spots that look good when I am out and it is great for warming water in the sun and used as a wash pan, shaving, etc.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Ours are very similar but green. I find myself looking for magnetite every time I get near a stream.  :Blushing:

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

I would post a thread about gold but "Gold Fever" has brought many a men to ruin, hardly a survival strategy.

----------


## roar-k

I am trying to decide between an ESEE-6 or ESEE Junglas for my camp work.  But I could save money and just get a machete.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

I've always wondered how well a meat cleaver would chop trees. Has anyone tried it?

----------


## Sourdough

> I am trying to decide between an ESEE-6 or ESEE Junglas for my camp work.  But I could save money and just get a machete.




The ESEE "Junglas" is one of the ones I am considering.

----------


## randyt

here's a big heavy knife, not real long though. good for chopping but not much good for intricate work <g>.  I wanted to try out a martindale jungle knife for chopping brush but martindale discontinued the jungle knife.

most of the time I carry a 5 or 6 inch blade, could be a mora, trapspring knife or a USN sheath knife. I always carry a multi tool and a folding knife of some sort.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

My last post on gold. I've strayed enough on Sourdough's thread. 

Here's a pic of me getting ready to go panning. Having a little problem with my wallet in this photo. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

I've begged you to stop doing that!

----------


## BENESSE

Rick, you just can't help it, can you?
You _seem_ to get better, and then...BAM...the Turrets takes over. I think I just might have to get Mrs. Rick on the case.  :Sneaky2:

----------


## Sourdough

> here's a big heavy knife, not real long though. good for chopping but not much good for intricate work <g>.  I wanted to try out a martindale jungle knife for chopping brush but martindale discontinued the jungle knife.
> 
> most of the time I carry a 5 or 6 inch blade, could be a mora, trapspring knife or a USN sheath knife. I always carry a multi tool and a folding knife of some sort.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.




That is exactly the tool I would like to own, exactly. Want to sell It........?

----------


## Beans

I seem to be knife happy. My EDC is a Spyderco Wayne Goddard. My old USMC issued K bar is my main belt knife and general all around working knife. I have also  pack carried the Gerber Freeman Hunter with a four inch blade for the small stuff.

----------


## Beans

> That is exactly the tool I would like to own, exactly.


That looks like the USMC Hospital Corpsman Knife.

The USMC Hospital Corpsman Knife was issued by the Marine Corps during World War II. It was a bolo type knife intended for clearing brush and for cutting wood for litters or shelter poles.


The USMC Hospital Corpsman Knife had an overall length of 16 1/2 inches with a blade that was 11 1/4 x 3 inches. The spoon tip blade was supplied both parkerized or bright. The wooden handle had either three or four flush rivets, steel, iron or brass. The left face of the blade was stamped with "USMC" and the manufacturer identity. (Some genuine knives may not have the USMC marking or the manufacturer name.)

These manufacturers have been identified as makers of the USMC Hospital Corpsman Knife:

•Briddell
•Chatillion
•Clyde Cutlery Co.
•Fayette R. Plumb
•Village Blacksmith

This is a site for infomration only  as no items are listed for sale and i have no interest in this site.  http://www.olive-drab.com/od_edged_w..._usmc_hosp.php

----------


## Beans

> My last post on gold. I've strayed enough on Sourdough's thread. 
> 
> Here's a pic of me getting ready to go panning. Having a little problem with my wallet in this photo. 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Nice touch with matching headband and socks.  :Blushing:

----------


## canid

there is an appropriate camp use for any size of knife. i selected 11 inches only because that is getting into a range of knives that are no longer suitable for some tasks.

a machete, or 'sword bowie' is not a practical thing to try fine, single handed control of the tip with, in my experience. on the other hand a sturdy 7-9" blade will usually still do a reasonable amount of the work at both ends of the usage spectrum conveniently.

----------


## Erratus Animus

> Nice touch with matching headband and socks.


I am sending you both the therapy bill  :Innocent:

----------


## Sourdough

> That looks like the USMC Hospital Corpsman Knife.
> 
> The USMC Hospital Corpsman Knife was issued by the Marine Corps during World War II. It was a bolo type knife intended for clearing brush and for cutting wood for litters or shelter poles.
> 
> 
> The USMC Hospital Corpsman Knife had an overall length of 16 1/2 inches with a blade that was 11 1/4 x 3 inches. The spoon tip blade was supplied both parkerized or bright. The wooden handle had either three or four flush rivets, steel, iron or brass. The left face of the blade was stamped with "USMC" and the manufacturer identity. (Some genuine knives may not have the USMC marking or the manufacturer name.)
> 
> These manufacturers have been identified as makers of the USMC Hospital Corpsman Knife:
> 
> ...



I have always wondered How thick the blade is: They seem like 7/16" or 3/8".

----------


## Winter

SD, please do not get the SP8. You'll hate it.

here's what I would suggest.
http://www.uparchery.com/product_inf...roducts_id=249

If it doesn't do what you want. I'll buy it from you at your full cost.

----------


## Sourdough

> SD, please do not get the SP8. You'll hate it.
> 
> here's what I would suggest.
> http://www.uparchery.com/product_inf...roducts_id=249
> 
> If it doesn't do what you want. I'll buy it from you at your full cost.




OK, I will NOT Buy it. Thanks for the advise.

----------


## crashdive123

I mentioned this tool in another thread.  It may be worth a look.

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&key...l_8lgauhyim0_b

----------


## randyt

> That is exactly the tool I would like to own, exactly. Want to sell It........?



I've had this one so long it's like a old friend but I heard atlanta knife has reproductions for sale.

----------


## crashdive123

I found one for sale on the interweb thingie for $295.

----------


## Rick

Maybe one of these guys can build one similar to your dimensions.

----------


## Sourdough

> I found one for sale on the interweb thingie for $295.



Yes, WWII collectors are buying them. I see them for $150.00 with broken handle, up to $395.00 in nice shape. Often the sheaths are decomposing, or rat eaten.

----------


## rwc1969

I have a new rule for appropriate knife length. It should be no longer than my reproductive appendage. Therefore, I can not vote in this poll.

----------


## kyratshooter

> I've always wondered how well a meat cleaver would chop trees. Has anyone tried it?


Yep, been there, done that.  I have a matched knife/cleaver in my gear.

Chops better than a machete, butchers meat better than a bowie.  

Almost as intimidating as a shotgun.

----------


## Sourdough

So if I buy a KA-BAR "Becker BK-9 will I be demoted to Newbie........?

----------


## Rick

That could probably be arranged.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

I went for short hike yesterday and decided to get used to carrying my Ontario with 8 inch blade. From the begining the experience reaffirmed that a knife is poor substitude for a hachet but secondly and more important I remembered that when I did carry a knife all the time it was a Buck Woodsman like this: http://www.buckknives.com/index.cfm?...productid=3036. I must be getting febble minded not to have remembered this sooner because I carried that knife for at least 20 years and did everything with that one knife. I have no need for any other knife and I am going to pick one up as soon as I can find one.

----------


## Rick

Whatever works for you. Hard to argue with anything you have success with.

----------


## Sourdough

OK-OK-OK, call me newbie........I just ordered the Ka-Bar Becker BK-9 and I feel kind of naughty...... :Innocent:

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

I just managed to trade off that 8" Ontario knife to a GI for some Army Arctic gear he called Marshmellow pants. These things look toasty! Now I have a place for the "Woodsman" when I get it.

----------


## jc1234

I carry a small knife in a multitool (which I almost never use) and as my primary do everything tool I carry a 15.5" OAL 11" blade. 1/4" thick  Yes its big, but it really is easy to carry and it is unbelievably useful.  I have carried smaller knives and I just like the abilities a well made big knife has over something smaller.  Not to say that someone who likes a smaller knife better is wrong, just that I like this.  Of course I get a few strange looks from time to time, but those are always from the very ill equipped.  I wouldnt give my knife up for anything it is perfect I love it.

----------


## klkak

> Maybe a Ontario RTAK-II for quasi-machete, and camp work......?


I have an RTAK-II. I carry it on my ATV for cutting limbs out of the trails.

----------


## CuriousBear

I had a Gerber Gator for years,  I think it was a 4" blade and was a folder.  The only thing I wasn't able to do was cut a tree bigger then 4" down, and it wasn't for lack of trying.

----------


## canid

biggest/smallest knife you've got an actual use for. who cares.

back when people actually needed swords nobody gave the guy who could manage a two-hander a hard time.

i'm willing to bet not too many people get derided about a machete in the jungle, or for serious brush clearing.

if there's a need and you have the tool; who gives a darn?

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

My new Kukri with a 9.5" blade is a tank at .187" thick. I did a little field work against my 19" Wetterlings...there will be a post soon. It has been an interesting test drive. Both are packable and neither can hang from my belt. The Kukri weighs in lighter though... look for the post.

----------


## Shalako

I live in the Country and have a number of different kinds of knives with various blade lengths. The ones that I find the most use for is a large 3 blade Stockmans knife. If I could have only one knife this would be it. I greatly prefer a Solingen made Tree Brand with carbon steel blades. I have several of their stainless knives, but don't find the metal to be of the same quality as the plain carbon. These knives sharpen really good.

----------


## Phaedrus

I like a large knife for wood processing but the rest of the time I'd say 4"-6" is fine.  I have a RAT 7 and really like it.  Despite the comments made here about the SP8 it's been my primary go-to blade for batonning for a long time.  So far I haven't found anything that has dethroned it yet.

----------


## Winter

Hmm, you are the first person I ever met that likes it and uses it. Does you SP8 perform better now than when it was new?

----------


## crashdive123

After watching the vids in this thread - http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ck-Fire-making - I will never buy one.

----------


## Winter

Seemed to be working ok for him. My main complaint with it was the very short abrupt grind. At the time I was selling the entire spec plus line and I still consider them a best value knifewise.

Well, one I sold injured the user enough for several stitches because of user error and "it just wouldn't stick into the wood" he was cutting. I didn't understand him either so I tried it out. It had a tendency to glance off wood at the angle you would use to sharpen, with a chopping motion, a piece of wood. The weight distribution and mass of the SP8 made the glance off the wood into a violent affair tht damn near broke your wrist.

My SP5, on the other hand, with it's full flat grind, ate wood at any angle.

Knives are a very personal tool though. A guy can actually find a knife that matches their individual technique if he looks hard enough.

----------


## whitis

A knife that is larger than you need to chop an oncoming  grizzly bear in half from stem to stern in one chop at full gallop is overkill.  :Smile: 




> One feels a little more 'secure' with a fixed blade, but more than 6" gets unwieldy for the small tasks.  Now, if you're talking about a straight up long term survival set up: fixed blade + multitool.


In the kitchen I frequently find myself using a large (8" or 10") chefs knife for small work, such as cutting the eyes out of a potato with a circular motion. I just wrap my fist around the back of the blade near the tip and use my thumb for depth control.    The paring knives are lonelier than the maytag repairman.   I will also do this with a steak knife size (if it is the largest knife I will need to prepare, and eat, a trivial meal) but this requires  holding the fist and fingers at an angle because the blade is not as wide.   A really heavy knife would be ungainly to use this way.

----------


## Mad Cow

> OK, Rick sheepishly let out that he owns a RAT-7. Now I want a BIG Tool also. I feel inadequate in the tool area. However I don't want to go so long of a tool, that I am laughed at as a "Newbie".
> 
> So, yes 4" to 6" is a good blade length for "General" camp/outdoor work. But is there any justification for a 8"/9"/10" or longer blade on a fixed blade knife...????
> 
> Maybe a Ontario RTAK-II for quasi-machete, and camp work......? http://wilsonswilderness.webs.com/pr...eviews2010.htm  (See review # (6) SIX)
> 
> 
> So.......how long of a blade is too long....??? (Note: Assume you would also have with you a 3 1/2" to 6" knife).


I like my Helle knife. The blade is 3 7/8 and for me is the perfect length. I also like the RAT-3. I consider 4 inches my max length. Another fellow I know does everything he needs with a bolo machete.

----------

